# Cataclysm GamingMaus und HealBot kompatibel?



## Dranay (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits,


habe mir überlegt, dass ich mir zu Weihnachten vielleicht die GamingMaus von WoW Cataclysm holen werde, da die so schön viele Tasten hat.
Benutze derzeit eine Logitech MX1000 Laser und habe da eingentlich schon richtig viel Tasten zur Verfügung. Dummerweise lassen diese sich im HealBot nicht zuweisen und bevor ich mir jetzt eine Maus für fast 90€ kaufe dachte ich mir, ich frag mal hier im Forum rum, ob da jemand Erfahrungen mit hat bzw. mit dem Vorgängermodell.

Ich weiß, dass ich die Tasten wohl irgendwie frei belegen kann, was auch gut und schön ist. Aber ich brauch die Maus halt wegen Healbot, damit ich nicht immer beim SHIFT/STRG/ALT-drücken durcheinander komme 


Wäre nett, wenn sich ein paar Leute melden würden.


Danke im Vorraus



Dranay


----------



## roguff (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Razer Naga ? 
Hat bestimmt genug Tasten auf der Seite, und über die Qualität der Mäuse muss man bei Razer keine Gedanken machen. Die war schon immer top.

Link zur Razer Produktbeschreibung der Maus (Wireless):
http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.220156700/categoryId.35208800

mit Kabel:
http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.219936100/categoryId.35208800


----------



## Dranay (2. Dezember 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Razer Naga ?
> Hat bestimmt genug Tasten auf der Seite, und über die Qualität der Mäuse muss man bei Razer keine Gedanken machen. Die war schon immer top.
> 
> Link zur Razer Produktbeschreibung der Maus (Wireless):
> ...



Ja, die hatte ich auch schon im Kopf, aber ich hab mich dann doch mehr richtig der von WoW entschieden. Ich denk einfach, dass es bei der WoW Maus am Wenigsten Probleme gibt mit der Kompatibilität.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

Hurra eine Wowdiskussion .
Ich würde mich eher frage, ob ich mir dann eine preiswertere Maus kaufe und dafür ohne Healbot heile .
Hat bei mir als Bäumchen der für den ganzen Raid verantwortlich war ,immer sehr gut ohne Healbot funktioniert.


----------



## Dranay (2. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hurra eine Wowdiskussion .
> Ich würde mich eher frage, ob ich mir dann eine preiswertere Maus kaufe und dafür ohne Healbot heile .
> Hat bei mir als Bäumchen der für den ganzen Raid verantwortlich war ,immer sehr gut ohne Healbot funktioniert.



Ich finds mit Healbot sehr viel angenehmer, aber darum gehts ja nicht. Mich interessiert die Kompatibilität =)


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehen funktioniert Healbot über Tastenkürzel ?
Und wenn die Maus Tastenkürzel sendet, sollte das funktionieren.
Ich hatte auf Maustasten immer die diversen: Hol das Pet zurück und lass das Pet angreifen Skills.


----------



## Dranay (2. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehen funktioniert Healbot über Tastenkürzel ?
> Und wenn die Maus Tastenkürzel sendet, sollte das funktionieren.
> Ich hatte auf Maustasten immer die diversen: Hol das Pet zurück und lass das Pet angreifen Skills.



Nicht direkt Tastenkürzel.
Im Healbot kannst du einstellen was passiert, wenn du Taste XY drückst, während du über dem HealbotFrame bist.

ZB. linke Maus Welle der Heilung, rechte Maus Kettenheilung etc.

Bei meiner Logitech lässt sich zwar einstellen, was auf durck der Seitentasten passieren soll, drück ich diese passiert aber nix - warum auch immer...


----------



## RedShirt (2. Dezember 2010)

Dranay schrieb:


> Bei meiner Logitech lässt sich zwar einstellen, was auf durck der Seitentasten passieren soll, drück ich diese passiert aber nix - warum auch immer...



Seit gestern geht bei mir das auch nicht mehr. Von einem Tag auf den anderen - hatte 2 weitere Maustasten mit ß und 0 belegt, die dann in WoW auf die Leisten gehn - nur jetzt drückt da nix mehr.
In Windows funktionierts  wohl ein neuer "Makro-Hotfix" oder so. Mein Ticket hat noch keine Antwort heute früh erhalten.


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2010)

WoW unterstützt 6 Maustasten und Hoch und Runterscrollen. Alle weiteren Tasten werden nicht unterstützt.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (2. Dezember 2010)

Die hier is auch ganz nett http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=37859&agid=759

Die kannst du zum Blinken bringen wie du willst ^^ 8 tasten stehen zur verfügung 

LG


----------



## Dranay (2. Dezember 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> WoW unterstützt 6 Maustasten und Hoch und Runterscrollen. Alle weiteren Tasten werden nicht unterstützt.



Warum bringt dann Blizzard ne Maus mit 15 Tasten raus? Bissle unlogisch o.o




MagicBl4d3 schrieb:


> Die hier is auch ganz nett http://www3.hardware...=37859&agid=759
> 
> Die kannst du zum Blinken bringen wie du willst ^^ 8 tasten stehen zur verfügung
> 
> LG



Danke, aber die Tasten aufm Rücken der Maus sind bissi schwer zu erreichen wenns schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2010)

Normalerweise hast Du bei all diesen Maeusen ein Tool dabei, wo du genau einstellen kannst, was ein Tastendruck bewirkt. Das ist im Normalfall halt z.B. Maustaste 5 - aber nix hindert Dich daran das so einzustellen, dass ein Druck auf Taste 5 ein Keyboardkuerzel (Taste wasweissich) ausloest. Und das solltest Du eigentlich ohne Probleme dem Healbot zuweisen koennen.


----------



## Zukane (3. Dezember 2010)

So ein quatsch die Maus ist genauso kompatibel wie jede andere.

Du hast mit der halt noch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten in WoW aber das kannst du mit jeder 
anderen guten Maus per Treiberprogramm auch machen.

Das ist fast genauso bei Bildschirmen wo imemr "Kompatibel with Windows 7" draufsteht obwohl die Anschlüse schon seit Jahren die gleichen sind (bzw HDMI ist dazugekommen aber zusätzlich).


----------



## Dranay (4. Dezember 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Normalerweise hast Du bei all diesen Maeusen ein Tool dabei, wo du genau einstellen kannst, was ein Tastendruck bewirkt. Das ist im Normalfall halt z.B. Maustaste 5 - aber nix hindert Dich daran das so einzustellen, dass ein Druck auf Taste 5 ein Keyboardkuerzel (Taste wasweissich) ausloest. Und das solltest Du eigentlich ohne Probleme dem Healbot zuweisen koennen.



Ja sicher kann ich bei der Software eine Taste zuweisen. Das habe ich auch getan, funktioniert aber nicht bei Healbot...


----------

